# Glastron GT 160 Flats Skiff Project



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just looking from chine to chine she'll draft more than 8 inches.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

No experience but I would agree. The V is too pronounced.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

x3 

Too much V. That hull is built to be a go fast boat. Look for something with a flatter bottom.


----------



## Moxdawg (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will try to find something with less V. On another note, how can you tell if a certain hull will or will not have hull slap?


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*kmox*
A good rule of thumb is....the harder/sharper the chine, the more it'll slap.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I was going to say waves cause hull slap.
Calm water, no slap, now I'm curious

Did a little digging and reading....
Any hard chine or edge above the water line will produce
a slap when it intersects an oncoming wave.
If the chine or edge is below the waterline, no problem.
That explains why the Slipper is so quiet on the flats
with 2 people aboard,or if I pole from the bow
the bow rocker and chines become submerged,
no chance to slap. Learned something. thanks.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope that's not the exact boat you guys planned ot shop up, it's too cool to butcher! Skiffs are cool, but so are old school go fasts!

It'll draft too much, like everyone else said. Keep looking.


----------

